# Windows XP deinstallieren ohne Neuinstallation



## namorico (17. Juli 2011)

Tach auch!

Ich habe ein Notebook ohne Betriebssystem bestellt. Habe Windows XP installiert, bin aber mit dem Notebook nicht zufrieden und möchte ihn zurückschicken.
Wie kann ich den Betriebssystem komplett deinstallieren, die Partitionen löschen und die Festplatte neu formatieren?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## sheel (17. Juli 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de

es geht dir also darum, dass die Forma keine Daten von dir bekommt?

Windows "deinstallieren" braucht man jedenfalls nicht bzw. geht von Windows aus auch gar nicht.
Eine Formatierung erledigt das schon.

Also wichitge Daten auf eine externe Platte etc und dann alles weg,
zB mit DBAN (http://www.dban.org/)
Solange Windows noch da ist herunterladen und auf eine CD brennen.
Dann mit der CD drin neustarten.

Falls nur wieder Windows kommt musst du im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge umstellen, damit die CD vor der Festplatte drankommt. Bei Bedarf meldest du dich einfach nocheinmal, für genauere Erklärungen.

Gruß


----------

